# Rock Question



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone know what type of rock this is? My wife and I really like it but just not sure what it is or where we might get it.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

It looks like live rock for salt water tanks, but it can still be used in freshwater tanks.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

Michael_S said:


> It looks like live rock for salt water tanks, but it can still be used in freshwater tanks.


It kinda looks like that but it also looks like tufa rock.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I think you are right Blake.


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

It could also be lace rock.... gotta find a place locally for this stuff.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Send them a message, and see what they say ~> http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com and let us know, i like it as well.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

tufa rock


----------



## BlakeL (Nov 20, 2013)

I shot them an email, we'll see what they respond with but I'm pretty sure its Tufa rock. The wife and I are going to our local rock supply place, Pebble Junction to see if they have anything similar. If they don't I'm not sure where else to try. We're looking for the saltwater look so I might just try some base rock if I can't find it.


----------

